# Colnago Master Lux Question - appeal to Colnago aficionados



## chrisbr40 (Dec 2, 2010)

Folks,

I'm consider purchase of a 2005 Colnago Master Lux frame and web searching so far hasn't answered my questions.

First: I found a forum posting suggesting that there was weight limit recommendation of 170 lbs and I'm 185. Is anyone aware of a weight limit for this frame?

Second: Does someone know what the design point for this frame/geometry was? I'm looking for something to do casual (100 miles per week) training with during the winter. I don't need a crit frame.

Third: can I put fenders on this frame?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have heard of a weight limitation on the Extreme C, but cannot imagine that there would be one on a steel frame such as the Master. At 185 I wouldn't worry about your weight on the Master.

I ride my C50 all the time just for training. Same goes for my Cristallo. I am planning on getting a Master X Light this spring and the geometry is pretty much the same for all 3 frames. With that said, I also race my Colnago Arte in crits. Essentially, these frames can be set up for whatever you want to do with them, and the Master is a great frame. From what I hear, it is extremely comfortable. My 1985 Italian steel frame is one of the more comfortable frames I own right alongside the C50. To sum it up, I think the Master is fine for casual riding and it is fine for racing if that is what you want to do with it.

As far as fenders are concerned, I have no clue about that, but would never try to put fenders on any of my Colnagos in the first place.


----------

